# Purpose of Secteur Disc



## gte105u (Aug 12, 2012)

I see that the '13 Secteur has done away with the SRAM component option and added 2 disc brake models. What is the point of disc brakes on an endurance bike? I have been wondering. I personally love my Apex groupset so in a biased opinion think that is much better than disc brakes, but know that SRAM is a niche thing in road bikes.


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

gte105u said:


> I see that the '13 Secteur has done away with the SRAM component option and added 2 disc brake models. What is the point of disc brakes on an endurance bike? I have been wondering. I personally love my Apex groupset so in a biased opinion think that is much better than disc brakes, but know that SRAM is a niche thing in road bikes.


SRAM is not a niche in road bikes at all, they are incredibly mainstream. Disc brakes are simply another option. They are significantly better in wet weather, and arguably perfect for an endurance bike. The downsides revolve around weight and lack of options. A few years from now disc brakes will be far more mainstream on road bikes. They provide some real advantages that, while more applicable to mountain biking, still may be desired by some segment of the road biking population.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

xjbaylor said:


> SRAM is not a niche in road bikes at all, they are incredibly mainstream. Disc brakes are simply another option. They are significantly better in wet weather, and arguably perfect for an endurance bike. The downsides revolve around weight and lack of options. A few years from now disc brakes will be far more mainstream on road bikes. They provide some real advantages that, while more applicable to mountain biking, still may be desired by some segment of the road biking population.


I agree. SRAM doesn't dominate the road scene, but they aren't niche. 

Re: disc brakes, there are advantages in adverse riding conditions, such as salted/ wet/ muddy or overall 'gritty' roads. 

I'm considering a 'trainer bike' replacement that'll be used on (winter/ wet) roads as well as see trainer use, and between the ability to run wider (28c) tires, discs and alu frame, the Secteur Sport disc is a frontrunner.

IMO, given my intended uses/ benefits, the weight penalty w/ discs is a worthwhile trade-off.


----------



## gte105u (Aug 12, 2012)

Interesting. I wasn't asking to be difficult, I was really curious. I guess Specialized is really trying to differentiate the Secteur from the Allez as endurance and all season vs race/training. In that regards it makes a lot of sense.

As for SRAM on road bikes, I didn't mean niche as a bad thing. I am new to road riding, but seemed like few of the lbs around herw even had them in stock. Maybe it was for the level of bike I was looking at and the level rider at those level ls really don't know about SRAM. Shimano is the brand they know and want. Plus SRAM doesn't make a real low end like Shimano. That said I am loving my SRAM components more with each ride. As i break them in the shifting is.getting more responsive and shifting on the fly no problem.

Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Not to continue hammering on you, but not only is SRAM not "niche", they've actually marginalized the great Campagnolo into a distant third component supplier...

Now then, as for why Spesh would get rid of an Apex-equipped model and add two disc models.. I agree -that is a bit baffling. The only thing I can think of is that maybe they anticipate people using the Secteur more for commuting?
Even then, I'd **WAY** rather have Apex than Tiagra or (shudder) Sora!
- And I'm a Shimano guy!
SRAM Apex looks like a good fit in this line. Strange...

BTW- glad to hear you like your Apex so much. I'm thinking of getting my wife an Apex-equipped Ruby.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> I agree. SRAM doesn't dominate the road scene, but they aren't niche.
> 
> Re: disc brakes, there are advantages in adverse riding conditions, such as salted/ wet/ muddy or overall 'gritty' roads.
> 
> ...


Not that I will spend the dough but that is the use for my Secteur and the disk brakes would make a nice add on for the 28 tires I am running. 

Wonder how much it would cost to replace the current with disks?


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

RRRoubaix said:


> Not to continue hammering on you, but not only is SRAM not "niche", they've actually marginalized the great Campagnolo into a distant third component supplier...
> 
> Now then, as for why Spesh would get rid of an Apex-equipped model and add two disc models.. I agree -that is a bit baffling. The only thing I can think of is that maybe they anticipate people using the Secteur more for commuting?
> Even then, I'd **WAY** rather have Apex than Tiagra or (shudder) Sora!
> ...


I agree. My Secteur has Sora and it was one of the key facts in upgrading. Granted I went with Red but was really impressed with Apex when I tried it. Better than Ultegra for me.


----------



## gte105u (Aug 12, 2012)

I like the Double Tap. It is really intuitive once I got used to it. I LOVE the zero loss. I can keep an eye on my cadence and pop it while still in full stride and not miss a beat. I fully admit I am a newb to the road scene so please excuse my mistakes. I appreciate any education passed my way.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

NJBiker72 said:


> Not that I will spend the dough but that is the use for my Secteur and the disk brakes would make a nice add on for the 28 tires I am running.
> 
> Wonder how much it would cost to replace the current with disks?


The rear (disc) hub requires 135mm spacing, so you'd need a new frame, fork, hubs and disc brakeset.

Essentially, a new bike.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

gte105u said:


> I like the Double Tap. It is really intuitive once I got used to it. I LOVE the zero loss.* I can keep an eye on my cadence and pop it while still in full stride and not miss a beat. *I fully admit I am a newb to the road scene so please excuse my mistakes. I appreciate any education passed my way.


I do the same... with my 105/ Ultegra equipped bikes.  

There's no magic here. Both are mechanical systems using cables, so (despite SRAM's ad copy to the contrary) there's _always_ a slight delay (or loss) in changes to cable tension. 

That aside, re: Specs decision to drop a couple of SRAM offerings, I think it comes down to keeping a competitive edge. SRAM simply cannot under price Shimano's comparable offerings. 

As an example, last years 10 speed Tiagra equipped Tarmac sold for ~$200 less than Apex. While some could argue which is 'better', that's really subjective, so being comparable groupsets with a $200 difference in price, Shimano has the edge.

Just to clarify, while I prefer Shimano to SRAM, I could happily live with either. When set up/ tuned correctly, both companies offerings function well and are durable. So I think these decisions are done purely from a marketing/ market share standpoint.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> The rear (disc) hub requires 135mm spacing, so you'd need a new frame, fork, hubs and disc brakeset.
> 
> Essentially, a new bike.


Wow. Ok cross that off the list.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> I do the same... with my 105/ Ultegra equipped bikes.
> 
> There's no magic here. Both are mechanical systems using cables, so (despite SRAM's ad copy to the contrary) there's _always_ a slight delay (or loss) in changes to cable tension.
> 
> ...


Do you really consider Apex to ve similar quality to tiagra? I would say more 105. Nut respect your opinion on that.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

NJBiker72 said:


> *Do you really consider Apex to ve similar quality to tiagra?* I would say more 105. Nut respect your opinion on that.


Without question, I do. 10 speed Tiagra is modeled after Shimano's previous (5600) version, which was an excellent groupset. IMO your (and others) notion that Apex competes with 105 (along with Rival/ Ultegra) is a result of the pricing structure I mentioned.. along with SRAM's slight advantage in weight. 

In reality, the groupsets are aligned as follows:
Apex/ Tiagra
Rival/ 105
Force/ Ultegra
Red/ DA

FWIW, I think Shimano has made a couple of good marketing moves of late, introducing electronic shifting (rather than following Campy's lead to 11 speed) and more recently upgrading their Sora (9 speed) groupset. The latter (I think) will cut into Apex sales even further and (to date) SRAM has no electronic offerings.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

gte105u said:


> I see that the '13 Secteur has done away with the SRAM component option and added 2 disc brake models. What is the point of disc brakes on an endurance bike? I have been wondering. I personally love my Apex groupset so in a biased opinion think that is much better than disc brakes, but know that SRAM is a niche thing in road bikes.


I think they are testing out the waters with road bike discs, as they have been the buzz over the past year.

Would I buy one? Probably not.

Maybe Spec needs to put a Secteur with the disc brakes through some racing, to help establish its cred, similar to what SRAM did for the Apex WiFLi


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

So... I was talking to the Spec reps at yesterday's GF New Jersey....

according to them, the Disc secteur is geared to the more "pave" style races that are supposedly gaining traction in the US... dirt/gravel races.

http://www.gravelgrindernews.com/2011/01/dirt-bag-dash-dirt-road-race-series.html


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

tednugent said:


> So... I was talking to the Spec reps at yesterday's GF New Jersey....
> 
> according to them, the Disc secteur is geared to the more "pave" style races that are supposedly gaining traction in the US... dirt/gravel races.
> 
> http://www.gravelgrindernews.com/2011/01/dirt-bag-dash-dirt-road-race-series.html


Makes sense. Thinking of riding my old Secteur in Hell of Hunterdon next year. 

Need a new goal now that the Fondo is over.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Does make sense, but given the choice, I'd opt for a Tricross on packed dirt/ gravel. I think the Secteur (disc or no) is best suited on paved surfaces, but discs have the advantage in gritty/ wet conditions.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

... I have taken my Secteur out on the D&R towpath trail before (there was some pretty rutted sections).... really makes me appreciate the front fork on my Rockhopper.

up north... the Columbia River Rail-Trail is super smooth... 25c tires will be no problem there


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

tednugent said:


> ... I have taken my Secteur out on the D&R towpath trail before (there was some pretty rutted sections).... really makes me appreciate the front fork on my Rockhopper.
> 
> up north... the Columbia River Rail-Trail is super smooth... 25c tires will be no problem there


I have 28c on mine. Have not tried the D&R with it but they definitely make a difference compared to the 23c on my Tarmac.


----------

